# Destin East Jetty Report



## ckhawkeye51

Has anyone been hitting up the East Jetties in Destin that could share a reprot? I was wondering if the Spanish and Blues have been cruising by on the Pass side? I'm about 2 weeks away from getting my lines wet! :thumbup: Gotta make sure i have plenty of Gotchas....


----------



## jamessig

Sheepshead have been pretty consistent. Blues have been spotty at best, no spanish yet. A few pompano have been caught also.


----------



## ckhawkeye51

What time of day have you been hitting up the Jetty?


----------



## jamessig

Mostly just before sunrise to mid to late morning. Afternoon bite has been non-existent the few times I tried and I haven't tried dusk in a while.
Spanish should be putting in an appearance soon, your timing and theirs will hopefully line up.


----------



## fishheadspin

that influx of fresh water and cooler than normal temps for the next 2 weeks is going to slow everything down in the northern gulf.... going to be a few weeks before spanish show....i am betting the last weekend of march things will pop and get nuts with cobes spanish and kings


----------



## jamessig

I thought I'd mention the impact that dredging has had on the east jetty. The east side of the east jetty is very shallow all the way out to the point. You could probably stand up out of the water at the base of the pass marker tower. You should probably plan on fishing on the channel side.


----------



## Surfster

I will be arriving the last week of March for fishing. Usually Surf fish at the Military station just past the Destin bridge and combat fish at the FWB pier. This year I want to try the east jetties. I plan on taking a light combo for Pompano/Spanish but would also like to target bigger fish using my 302 or 706z. What's the best rigs/bait to use for Blues or Reds? Also, do Kings venture in that close to the Jetties? Thanks for any info!


----------



## fishheadspin

bubble rigs and gotchas on spanish... yes kings come in there but more would not say it is an everyday thing!


----------



## ckhawkeye51

Someone PLEASE report anything being caught off of the East Jetty....I will make sure to return the favor here in 10 days. Any random spanish caught yet? What about blues, etc???


----------



## waterloged

Just a few sheephead so far it is really shallow from the dredge:thumbdown:.There seems to be a lot more action on the west side right now.


----------



## jamessig

ckhawkeye51 said:


> Someone PLEASE report anything being caught off of the East Jetty....I will make sure to return the favor here in 10 days. Any random spanish caught yet? What about blues, etc???


I haven't seen any spanish yet and no blues recently. Just sheepies.

Surfster-Spoons and smallish plugs will work also for spanish and blues. As previously mentioned gotcha's and bubble rigs should be in your tackle selection. I saw a bunch of nice spanish caught last spring on ~3" crystal yo zuri's. A 6-8" piece of wire leader in #20-30 test will reduce lure losses especially if you are throwing a pricy plug.


----------



## ckhawkeye51

Another detail about the Jetty....Reel that stinkin fish in as soon as possible before Mr. Dolphin gets ahold of it and tries to spool your reel lol


----------



## Surfster

Thanks jamessig! What other "bigger" fish could I target while on the East Jetties? Planning on using my 706z on a King rod for the bigger fish.


----------



## ckhawkeye51

Any up to date reports? I'll be down tomorrow!


----------



## jamessig

Good luck. The water temp is still in the low 60's. No spanish yet but sheepies are still available.

Surfster-I think red and black drum would be the most likely targets for something bigger now but I haven't seen or heard of any caught recently. Cobia would normally be a possibility in the next month or two but given the shallow water on the east side of the east jetty due to the dredging I suspect the fish may not come close enough to be in range of a cast. All in all the odds of catching anything other than sheepshead now are not very promising IMO.


----------



## Springbreaker

Anyone surf fishing the east side for pompano? Or has the dredging crushed that also? Will be down the first week of April for spring break and have always done the surf thing but with the look of the new sand I'm setting my expectations a little lower this year.


----------



## keller625

If its nice tomorrow morning im gonna try to get out to the west jetty, if i get out there ill post a report. have the pomp fisherman been getting sand fleas easily? i might try for pompano for the first time too


----------



## jamessig

There are fleas but not many and the average size is pretty small. Pompano have been caught but no great numbers.


----------



## keller625

didnt have any luck out at the east jetty today


----------

